# New Lapierre



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Sorry if this has been posted already, but its preety sick looking. However, I don't think the shock would last a week at northstar.lol
http://www.descent-world.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&Itemid=130&task=view&id=754


----------



## tombre2 (Nov 29, 2006)

that is a very hot looking frame


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

For those who don't like linky clicking...



















I really like it. I thought it was a floating shock at first but after a second look it's just a super trick lower mount. Reminds me of a Reign X only dual crown compatible.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

i like that bike, it looks sick and the shock should be fine unless you bash into stuff, but it is still very high up to hit it on anything.


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

it looks good .. pretty sure wont come on out on the market before 2009 .. they still have the DH 230 for 2008... 2009 wont be lapierre for me anymore thought.. i'm gonna be on a Cove bikes in 2009 .. snif .. wont be able to ride this 920 !


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

THAT BIKE IS AMAZING :thumbsup:

i want one!


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

It looks light for a DH rig.. anyone know what it weighs?


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

NO $ DATA at all for any of you but, www.seattlebikesupply.com (one of our bike & parts sources) has them listed in the 2008 catalogs they send us.

One thing I do know for sure...

CHA CHING!!!


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Wizard4620383 said:


> it looks good .. pretty sure wont come on out on the market before 2009 .. they still have the DH 230 for 2008... 2009 wont be lapierre for me anymore thought.. i'm gonna be on a Cove bikes in 2009 .. snif .. wont be able to ride this 920 !


Wizard but it kinda feels annoying when your knew bike get's replaced by a new model, doessn't it? and Cg on going to Cove.

btw. My dh-230 is at 18.2kg with pedals for now and planning to get it below 18 until the season with the 888 and the heavy hutch tires still on (love them to much to do that  )


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

Maybe I'm the only one, but I would sure like some kind of guard around the piggyback. I have had rocks, logs, small children (not really), etc. all hit my downtube in that area. But, I have to say it is a SHARP looking bike.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I totally agre with you. It needs something in front of that or else the piggyback is gonna get pummelled.


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't know what the hell's up with Lapierre. Their bikes look slick as anything out there but it seems liek there is so little information out there on them both in print and on the web.

This new bike is just another example of this trend. I would consider this thing if I only knew where a Lapierre dealer was. Anyone know where to find a review on any of their bikes?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Holy bling Batman! :crazy:


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> I totally agre with you. It needs something in front of that or else the piggyback is gonna get pummelled


ya you can just make one out of aluminum or something. my friend did that for his reign, and it worked great.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

The reign has bolts on the bottom for a battery pack for night riding, this doesn not. It wouldn't be as slick, I don't know why they just don't have a shield over it a-la Reign X.


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

norbar said:


> Wizard but it kinda feels annoying when your knew bike get's replaced by a new model, doessn't it? and Cg on going to Cove.
> 
> btw. My dh-230 is at 18.2kg with pedals for now and planning to get it below 18 until the season with the 888 and the heavy hutch tires still on (love them to much to do that  )


Don't bother with this my friend .. you won't see that models on sale beofre 2009 w/e what catalog they are in... it will suprise me a lot that a compagny sell 2 High end dh rig in the same season, that would have no sense and cost way too much for them... for your lapierre, its a good choice to change the tires for some Dh minion .. i'm gonna change the 40 T in front for a 36 with an E13, my 40 tooth keep smashing on big rocks in rock garden .. with sag this bike sit very very low, its incredible lol .. can you tell me your preasure setting on your rear shock atm just for fun, and tell me how much you weight !


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I could see myself smashing the piggyback to smithereens. 

and then crying.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

it reminds me of westcoasthucker's Nemesis Project Double Agent










haha


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

the cable routing is in an interesting spot.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Chrome lowers... yeek.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I want a 920, that thing is so sick!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Thing looks HOTT!


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*Don't worry about it...*

Unless you live across the pond, you won't be seeing that bike here in the states. Seattle Bike Supply just started bringing over some of the LaPierre line this year but can't bring any of the bigger travel bikes. The X160, 230, and this new one all sit on the VPP patent line and will not be imported due to their design. This is what I was told by SBS earlier this year. You should start seeing other LaPierre's in the market real soon though.


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*Actually...*

This new one looks more DW-Link/Maestro than VPP. That would guarantee that it will never make it over here.


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

elohttub said:


> Unless you live across the pond, you won't be seeing that bike here in the states. Seattle Bike Supply just started bringing over some of the LaPierre line this year but can't bring any of the bigger travel bikes. The X160, 230, and this new one all sit on the VPP patent line and will not be imported due to their design. This is what I was told by SBS earlier this year. You should start seeing other LaPierre's in the market real soon though.


And as i am reliable source for this, you can buy these bikes in Canada but you won't see there new dh bike in a store before 2009, its the same thing for Cedric Gracia Commencal Supreme DH, you will see his bike in store in 2009 too, for 2008 Lapierre is still offering the DH 230, and you can buy it from Canada.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Clutchman83 said:


> I totally agre with you. It needs something in front of that or else the piggyback is gonna get pummelled.


mes agrees too


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Wizard4620383 said:


> Don't bother with this my friend .. you won't see that models on sale beofre 2009 w/e what catalog they are in... it will suprise me a lot that a compagny sell 2 High end dh rig in the same season, that would have no sense and cost way too much for them... for your lapierre, its a good choice to change the tires for some Dh minion .. i'm gonna change the 40 T in front for a 36 with an E13, my 40 tooth keep smashing on big rocks in rock garden .. with sag this bike sit very very low, its incredible lol .. can you tell me your preasure setting on your rear shock atm just for fun, and tell me how much you weight !


No way I'd go for minions. Huches are too good(maybe heavy but they feel much better). Much better than my old minon. But a smaller ring + a e13 would be good. Don't remember the pressure and I keep bikes at my fathers house (my mother doesn't accept any dirt or mud) but I'm 62kg and have a sag a bit over 30% (need to tune it a bit) I'll be happy when I hit sth about 17.5 kg which won't be to hard anyway.


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

That bike looks like it was designed for the same people who drive around in tricked out/lowered cars that serve no point but to increase your "Girra" meter.

For those of you who don't live in the Northeast a GIRRA is a kook, tool, dush bag etc.....

That bike (IMO) is a marketing POS....if it's not a vp free it sucks balls!


end rant.


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

first of all the system is not VPFREE but VPP, yes it does look like a VPP system but to be honnest idk what they did on this bike but it feel much better than on my old V10 2006... btw Norbar, Minion are way lighter !! Hutchinson tires are "bricks" lol, i'm changin for minion,screams or the High rollers, idk yet, but for sure i'm not riding these tires next season, way too heavy but for sure they are grip awsome !


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

Wizard4620383 said:


> first of all the system is not VPFREE but VPP, yes it does look like a VPP system


No,

I meant to say VP FREE....every other bike is a waist of money!

Besides a v tach


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

ah ! i gotcha .. then what do you think about the Soccom ??


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*of course...*



Wizard4620383 said:


> And as i am reliable source for this, you can buy these bikes in Canada but you won't see there new dh bike in a store before 2009, its the same thing for Cedric Gracia Commencal Supreme DH, you will see his bike in store in 2009 too, for 2008 Lapierre is still offering the DH 230, and you can buy it from Canada.


You can buy anything you want from Canada. You can even buy something from China if you like. We in the states must do the sale by the internets or physically going to Canada to buy it. However, and I am a reliable source for THIS, you will not see the LaPierre bigger hit bikes sold in the United States due to patent issues. The Commencal bikes (even Cedric's Supreme DH) will be sold in the US in 2008 once everything is sorted out with BTI who will be distributing the bikes this year.


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

elohttub said:


> You can buy anything you want from Canada. You can even buy something from China if you like. We in the states must do the sale by the internets or physically going to Canada to buy it. However, and I am a reliable source for THIS, you will not see the LaPierre bigger hit bikes sold in the United States due to patent issues. The Commencal bikes (even Cedric's Supreme DH) will be sold in the US in 2008 once everything is sorted out with BTI who will be distributing the bikes this year.


as i stated nobody won't be able to buy a Lapierre 920 or dh 230 in the USA unless you go trought Canada...

Nobody gonna be able to put his hand on the Commencal Supreme DH of CG, he runs a diff geo and a diff rear shock point, his bike is coming out for 2009, the only people who's gonna be able to have one are the sales rep(only some of them, as i know for the moment only 2 sales rep gonna have one and they live in Sweden) and some sponsored Racers( and these guys are racing on the World cup ) but they won't sell it in your lbs before 2009 the 2008 models that you gonna find for this year in your store is this one:

https://www.commencal.com/bike/mtb/2008/index.htm

CG one the shock mount is on the lower tube with a diff HA and diff BB heights as i say and you can arg me 10000 hours .. your lbs wont sell the CG version before 2009 !

and heres the 2009 version a.k.a CG commencal supreme team DH:

https://c2.img.v4.skyrock.com/c2d/cedricgracia01/pics/1068726808.jpg


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

Wizard4620383 said:


> as i stated nobody won't be able to buy a Lapierre 920 or dh 230 in the USA unless you go trought Canada...
> 
> Nobody gonna be able to put his hand on the Commencal Supreme DH of CG, he runs a diff geo and a diff rear shock point, his bike is coming out for 2009, the only people who's gonna be able to have one are the sales rep(only some of them, as i know for the moment only 2 sales rep gonna have one and they live in Sweden) and some sponsored Racers( and these guys are racing on the World cup ) but they won't sell it in your lbs before 2009 the 2008 models that you gonna find for this year in your store is this one:
> 
> ...


I misunderstood you on the buying through Canada thing. That's the only way to get the 920 or 230 when available. Not going to be sold on US soil.

As far as the CG bike, that's probably his prototype that he's on and since the catalog came out already, I wouldn't expect to see that bike for a while.Then again, most pros ride bikes we aren't privy too since they are all prototypes. That bike in the catalog...CG was riding that one a while ago so now it is a production model. So in a sense you can actually get his bike, just not the one he is on now.


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

exactly .. the one hes on now .. 2 sales rep who are old World cup riders that i know got lucky and gonna rides CG bike for this season, its gonna be the production bike for 2009, supposly that bike is a monster !


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*I have a Commencal*



Wizard4620383 said:


> exactly .. the one hes on now .. 2 sales rep who are old World cup riders that i know got lucky and gonna rides CG bike for this season, its gonna be the production bike for 2009, supposly that bike is a monster !


It would be nice to see how they changed things up compared to mine. I'm pretty happy with my '06 Supreme 6 (ha, I just realized I wrote that).


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*But I digress...*

This is off the original topic of the sick ass 920 from LaPierre. It's too bad they can't get them into the states. Those Nico influenced designs are ridiculously plush and I would trade up for one of the 230's or this 920 any day. Hell, I'd love to get my hands on an X160! That bike is fun too.


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

as im racing a 230 again this season, its a very good bike, would i prefer the 920 ? idk probably, it use typicly the same geo but with less travel, the 920 use 8" and mine 9", the HA is the same that i'm using right now, wheelbase is longer on the 920 if i remember correctly, and the BB is a bit lower but supposly you run less sag on this bike .. the 230 has the same effect as a V10, it runs a lot of sag and i can tell you than when you are on the DH 230 im pretty sure the bike is lower than a IH WC.. i never hit my crank before as much and i already did some runs on a Sunday and never touch the ground with it


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*If I'm not mistaken,*

isn't the DH230 the same setup as the V10? From the looks of it and their info, the DH230 is basically a VPP which is why they can't sell in the US.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Wizard4620383 said:


> first of all the system is not VPFREE but VPP, yes it does look like a VPP system but to be honnest idk what they did on this bike but it feel much better than on my old V10 2006... btw Norbar, Minion are way lighter !! Hutchinson tires are "bricks" lol, i'm changin for minion,screams or the High rollers, idk yet, but for sure i'm not riding these tires next season, way too heavy but for sure they are grip awsome !


Well if I get it to 17.5 with these tires still on I'lll be happy. No need for me to go much lower. I'm not such a weenie. I'll probably buy screams anyway (maybe mod them) and maybe a set of minions for the rocky stuff but in most cases hutches just grip to good to make me let them go. I love grip to much 

For those that wanted a review > http://www.pinkbike.com/news/LaPierre-DH-230-review-2007.html < I know it's PB and I don't quite agree will the part about unique steering but I can tell you the bike is the shizzle. Best purchase I could make for sure.


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

the Dh230 and the 920 use the same design and the same system the FPS2 which is why both cant be sell in the US, the DH230 is sold with a Air shock but you can put a coil 9.5x3 on it without any problem.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Nut! said:


> It looks light for a DH rig.. anyone know what it weighs?


dh-230 weights 3.55kg. w/o shock. One of the lightest frames out there.

And about the VPP being the same as FPS2. Actualy it's a bit different but VPP is patented to broadly (at least in my opinion) and that's the problem. There was a topic about that here or in RM some time ago.


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

Am i the only one who thinks "BAM! Its a shiny Sunday!"
?


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

Wizard4620383 said:


> ah ! i gotcha .. then what do you think about the Soccom ??


Soccom's are nice too! Actually there are a lot of nice rides out there! I am just a VP free snob!


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

mkrobert81 said:


> Soccom's are nice too! Actually there are a lot of nice rides out there! I am just a VP free snob!


me TOO !! dude the last crew i was riding for was providing me a Vpfree and a V10 in 2006 ... i can tell you than i was passing more time on the Vpfree than on my V10 .. even this season when i had the chance to change my bike, i ad a bargain on the lapierre but let me tell you than ive been very close to buy with my own money a Soccom over... the vpfree is such a nice bike for sure im gonna have one of this bike in the next 2 years just for the fun of it ..


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

thats a sexy ride!


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

GiantGeoff said:


> Am i the only one who thinks "BAM! Its a shiny Sunday!"
> ?


probably


----------



## olof7539 (Feb 1, 2006)

I rode the 920 today. Both links are rotating clockwise. The lower link goes up, not down, under compression as stated in many forums. To me it's moore like DW than VPP...


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

olof7539 said:


> I rode the 920 today. Both links are rotating clockwise. The lower link goes up, not down, under compression as stated in many forums. To me it's moore like DW than VPP...


No point bringing this thread back up after 2 years. oh well


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

Y not


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Yea now the bike should actually be coming out, and people can get some real information on it.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

it was on the bcover of dirt 100 2009 (and on every other page)
its probably the sickest bike ive ever seen 

PS it costs $4599.99 in the uk thats in Pounds too not Dollars


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

Another thread from 3 years ago! sweet.......


----------



## miggy (Nov 25, 2008)

can u get a ladies 514 or 714 frame in the uk?


----------

